# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Oogcontactboodschappen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Ook uw blik kan boodschappen overbrengen!*

U weet ongetwijfeld wat non-verbale communicatie is: elke onderlinge en stilzwijgende uitwisseling van boodschappen waarbij geen gebruikgemaakt wordt van gesproken woorden. De blik maakt deel uit van de niet-verbale overbrengers van boodschappen. De rol van de ogen is op dit gebied trouwens veel groter dan men op het eerste gezicht zou kunnen denken. Wij hebben een afspraak met… uw ogen. 

*
Elkaar recht in de ogen kijken…* 

Door iemand recht in de ogen te kijken, zorgt men voor een zogenaamde activering. De andere persoon zal zijn niveau van emotionele prikkeling verhogen, waardoor hij zich meer betrokken voelt, net alsof iemand hem een vraag gaat stellen of iets anders gaat vragen. 
Wanneer u wilt dat uw uitwisseling een persoonlijk karakter krijgt, dan is iemand recht in de ogen kijken in elk geval de aangewezen houding. 
Iemand in de ogen kijken beïnvloedt bovendien ook de reacties. Oogcontact betekent zowat "ik ben klaar om te aanvaarden wat je me zal vragen". Oogcontact is dus nuttig wanneer u iemand iets wil vragen. Dit verklaart waarom mensen die verliefd zijn en die zich bij elkaar goed voelen, elkaar veel meer in de ogen kijken.
Wanneer u iemand recht in de ogen kijkt, kunt u bij de andere nochtans ook zorgen voor een gevoel van ongemak, bijvoorbeeld wanneer u te lang wacht om uw vraag te stellen. Uw gesprekspartner zou dan wel eens verveeld kunnen reageren, alsof hij zich afvraagt: "Wat gaat hij me nu vragen?". In dat geval, voelt hij zich onzeker en ongemakkelijk en dat veroorzaakt dan weer een onaangename spanning.

*
Oogcontact, een teken van vertrouwen* 

Men kan afleiden dat mensen die anderen dikwijls in de ogen kijken door hun omgeving beschouwd worden als sterke en bekwame mensen. Dit verschijnsel wordt al heel wat jaren bestudeerd (1). Mensen daarentegen die anderen nooit in de ogen kijken, beschouwt men als zenuwachtige en verlegen mensen zonder zelfvertrouwen.

En zelfs wanneer u de persoon tegenover u niets te vragen hebt, dan is elkaar in de ogen kijken nog altijd een bewijs van belangstelling voor elkaar. Om de andere niet lastig te vallen, kijkt u hem nu en dan in de ogen, net voldoende om belangstelling te tonen en niet te veel om de andere niet in verlegenheid te brengen.

Nog een tip voor wie eerder verlegen is: iemand in de ogen kijken vergt een zekere zelfverzekerdheid. Indien u voelt dat het u niet zal lukken, kijk de andere dan aan tussen de ogen, op het voorhoofd, op het topje van de neus… De andere zal het verschil heus niet merken en uw blik zal hetzelfde effect hebben, hoewel hij u veel minder moeite zal gekost hebben.

*Nog een interessant detail:* wanneer u zin hebt om een einde te maken aan de uitwisseling, volstaat het om de andere niet meer in de ogen te kijken of zelfs om oogcontact te vermijden. 
Dat betekent dat u u begint te vervelen of dat u van onderwerp wilt veranderen of van gesprekspartner (indien u in groep bent). 
Dit kan allemaal zonder de andere te kwetsen of te beledigen, vermits het op een onrechtstreekse manier gebeurt.

(1) Massillon, A.M. en Hillabrant, W. Effects or a stimulus person’s non verbal displays on impression formation. Voorgesteld op het Congres van de American Psychological Association Toronto 1978.


25/03/2008 
Dr. Catherine Solano
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

